# Can my adult dog eat puppy food??



## dani1080 (Dec 15, 2007)

I got a new puppy and she is always trying to get into my older dogs food he's about 8 years old and we feed him senior 7+ food. Would it hurt him to let him eat puppy food so we dont have to worry about her getting something other than the puppy food?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

You would probably be better off getting both of your dogs onto a food like Canidae all life stages food. Your old dog does not need the calories that a puppy food has. Most puppies especially large breed puppies should not have puppy food either because it can cause them to grow to fast. That in turn causes them to have joint damage and muscle injuries. What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

If your older dog and puppy are eating the same brand food, then just buy the adult formula of that brand. And feed it to both dogs. I don't feed puppies puppy food for the reasons Inga posted. But I will feed skinny adult dogs puppy food to put weight on them, or lactating females. I tried Canidae and got poor results with my dogs. Everyone has to find what works best for there dogs.


----------

